# Chive says "Sexiest fishing pictures ever taken" hmmmmmmm



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

http://thechive.com/2014/04/05/grab...m_content=fishing&utm_campaign=Website_Clicks

Me likey a couple if these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

14 and 37


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

stammster said:


> 14 and 37


61 right, I was always good at math!


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Solid


----------



## polebender (Feb 22, 2006)

Girlfriend made the cut last year...her first bull. Taken down in Sargent.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

LOL!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pretty nice bunch...but THIS is still *THE *sexiest fishing pix I have ever seen.. and she was one of our own....for a while....


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Dannnnnng. Thats a very nice pic. Except theres some fish in the way.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

12 and 28 is the same girl. She can fish and play golf.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Where Chive got the pics....

http://www.rivermenrodandgunclub.com/babes-of-the-month.html


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Not one snapper in any of those pics. Number 37 got a wedgie.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Dannnnnng. Thats a very nice pic. Except theres some fish in the way.


LOL.you got that right Dawg... Ain't a man on 2cool back in those days that didn't envy Tim/Coastal....whether they would admit it or not... Amy got a LOT of attention when he posted....:biggrin:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

most of them have on to much cloths for fishing


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> Not one snapper in any of those pics. Number 37 got a wedgie.


 I must disagree with you Sir.......They all seem to me to have Snappers!
Jus' Sayin'


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> pretty nice bunch...but this is still *the *sexiest fishing pix i have ever seen.. And she was one of our own....for a while....


AMY! Yea those were the days!

TH


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

14 is a work of art.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

bg said:


> 14 is a work of art.[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh yeah!
> 
> They have a pretty good thread going over at the hull truth as well. Surprised there isn't one over here.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I like the women in waders website

https://www.google.com/search?q=wom..._KaLcrSsAT204FI&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=643


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

gom1 said:


> :cheers:


Being a gluteus maximus man rather than a tata man, this picture is superb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Oceola said:


> Where Chive got the pics....
> 
> http://www.rivermenrodandgunclub.com/babes-of-the-month.html


Those are some nice ones for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thoooosssee aarrrreeee ssssooooommmmeee nnnniiiccceee wwwwweeeebbbsssiiitttte sssiiitttteeeessss


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Plenty of spankhotties in that bunch...


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

saltwater4life said:


> Being a gluteus maximus man rather than a tata man, this picture is superb
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said I will 2nd that. lord have mercy!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I can't wait to get home to open that link...Could someone please copy & paste a preview? :smile:


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I can't wait to get home to open that link...Could someone please copy & paste a preview? :smile:


Here ya go



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

One more










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh sweet baby Jesus


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

In that second link, I believe one of them pulled a Janet Jackson and had a wardrobe malfunction


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

12, 17, 28 and 37. Wow!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Boing!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I need to go see if the wife is still awake....


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

12,25,32 wow just wow


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Joejoe070 said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boyoyoyoyoyoying.......


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

That was Amy, with the fireman, I sure miss those days, there was a few more that I believed got banned.



Tortuga said:


> Pretty nice bunch...but THIS is still *THE *sexiest fishing pix I have ever seen.. and she was one of our own....for a while....


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, now I'm gonna be single for another 10 yrs trying to find one of these superb fisher women.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Much better than **** chaser's idea of most sexy.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Joejoe070 said:


> One more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one you posted and this one are just incredible.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Ditto said:


> 12 and 28 is the same girl. She can fish and play golf.


LoL I was gonna say 12 and 28 were my favorite 2.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

That second link was something else, wow!
Thanks Oceola


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I wonder what God was thinking when he thought up boobs. We'll never know, but it was divine inspiraration.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I "think" it was a way to feed the babies-especially all you babies!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I wonder what God was thinking when he thought up boobs. We'll never know, but it was divine inspiraration.


Brings to mind an old story I read somewhere in the past...

_"Just suppose women...all women...just had ONE breast..right smack dab in the middle of their chest.. Men would all be admiring and sneaking peeks at it and generally making themselves fools about how beautiful and sexy it was...

Then...along comes one woman with TWO breasts (like they have now).. Gawd !!!.. Men would be gagging and moaning and groaning about ..."How awful..Never seen such a thing..Thank God all women don't have TWO such awful ugly breasts.!!!!!!! ".......
_


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

mastercylinder said:


> I wonder what God was thinking when he thought up boobs. We'll never know, but it was divine inspiraration.


I thought u were athiest??? lol!!


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Joejoe070 said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, those are definitely Indian shorts on #32


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

What ever happend to the one of the huge umm catfish? I think it was the guys girl friend?


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow wee, never gets old looking at 14 and 32


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

jtupper said:


> The one you posted and this one are just incredible.


agreed! :brew:


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

http://thechive.com/2013/09/15/grab-your-rod-its-time-to-go-fishing-44-photos/
My wife has made the chive a couple times. #37 in this one. 
http://thechive.com/2013/11/18/lets-all-take-a-minute-to-mind-the-gap/
And #14 in this one... Not a bad fishing partner if I say so myself


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

gom1 said:


> :cheers:


Dam brother. Can't help but not throw some your way.:cheers:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Not quite as 'nekkid'..but this one is 'homegrown' here on 2 cool...and pretty sexy as well...

Anybody ?????....:biggrin:


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Eeekk!! I takin your greenie back! Well. Maybe only half of it.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> Eeekk!! I takin your greenie back! Well. Maybe only half of it.


haha,,,:mpd:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

32, 25, 14


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

Lagunaroy said:


> 61 right, I was always good at math!


Good One!:brew:


----------

